# Birdie bath time!



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

So I just finished taking a shower with my birdie for the first time....It went better than expected.....but my chest and upper arm look like I got in a fight with a Honey Badger :/


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Interesting concept, sorry I'm a bit naive about birds, how do you take a shower with one?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Interesting concept, sorry I'm a bit naive about birds, how do you take a shower with one?


I just brought him in the shower with me  once he got used to the water and noise and everything, I let him perch on the shower caddy.....

Apparently birds love taking shower with their human friends.....They make shower perches for pet birds XD

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...6111&subref=AA&CAWELAID=589036454&cagpspn=pla


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that is so cool XP but mines are taking care of eggs >->" and still don't like me


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> that is so cool XP but mines are taking care of eggs >->" and still don't like me


LOL. Well I'm sure if you give it time, they with love you


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have NEVER wanted a bird before, but ever since I joined this forum and started reading the thread about birds, I want one. 

That is adorable.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Wolfie305 said:


> I have NEVER wanted a bird before, but ever since I joined this forum and started reading the thread about birds, I want one.
> 
> That is adorable.


Haha thanks XD.

Yeah I actually used to hate birds, but that was before I knew how smart and affectionate they are lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Awww that's so cute your brought him in the shower with you. Rosie prefers to sit on the shower door and I use a mister on her along with the humid air. She tolerates it lol Even if I did have her on my shoulder she would probably just slip off.

The humid air of the shower is fantastic for your birds respiratory system and skin, try to at least have them on the door every time you shower


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats just too cool!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol my bird tends to shy away from water, although I've developed a method for spraying her that she doesn't mind. I do have a shower caddy and I think next shower she's going in


----------

